# AFAW 13" Rock Rod 6-8oz



## tackle42 (Mar 23, 2010)

Custom built AFAW Rock rod 13" 6-8oz $185 local pick up in Charlotte area can ship buyer pays shipping


----------



## JLOVE (Feb 17, 2012)

tackle42 said:


> Custom built AFAW Rock rod 13" 6-8oz $185 local pick up in Charlotte area can ship buyer pays shipping


Sent you a pm


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Spin or cast, couldn't make out in pic..


----------



## tackle42 (Mar 23, 2010)

Casting


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

tackle42 said:


> Casting


Did this sell?


----------

